
Toward copyleft equality for all - pabs3
https://sfconservancy.org/blog/2020/jan/06/copyleft-equality/
======
pabs3
This reminded me of the agreement between Qt and KDE, where if Qt is ever made
proprietary, KDE can publish Qt under the BSD license:

[http://www.olafsw.de/a-better-qt-because-of-open-source-
and-...](http://www.olafsw.de/a-better-qt-because-of-open-source-and-kde/)
[https://old.reddit.com/r/QtFramework/comments/e9376a/trouble...](https://old.reddit.com/r/QtFramework/comments/e9376a/troublesome_development_about_relicensing_qt/)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21755337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21755337)

